# First Bow Kill



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well went out yesterday evening with my old man to fill some feeders and check the game cams and came home with some pork. It was almost dark when walking back to the truck we spotted some hogs. I went to the truck grabbed my bow and stalked them til I was 25 yards away. Stood there a few minutes while the one i wanted turned broadside. When he got right i flung an arrow at him and hit it perfect. Even though it was only a hog i was still pumped up i got my first blood on my arrow with the old man there.


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats on your kill! My first was a piggy also and I was stoked! I get excited everytime I kill something with my bow! It's like a big accomishment!


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## thechristianbear2001 (Oct 22, 2014)

and so it begins, congrats


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Way to go, congrats


----------

